# البرنامج الرائع فى تشخيص أعطال سيارات( toyota + lexus (Techstream 2010



## hossam moustafa (29 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مع أول مشاركة ليا فى هذا المنتدى حبيت أطرح برنامج روعة فى تشخيص أعطال سيارات التويوتا وليكزس 

*Toyota TIS Techstream Setup V5.00*

 أقوى برنامج لتشخيص اعطال سيارات تويوتا ولكزس اليابانى ومن مميزات هذا البرنامج انه يجمع بين اداة الفحص والمعلومات اللازمه لتصليح السياره فقط اشبك الكبل فى الفيشه السياره وجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك وابدا العمل.
مع العلم ان سعر البرنامج 200 $هنا مجانى

screen shot 











لتحميل البرنامج 

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting​


----------



## black88star (29 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ..برنامج في قمــة الروعة 
يديك العافية حبيبي 
مشـــــــــكور
عــــوآفي


----------



## yousef shadid (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الأكثر من رائع


----------



## عداس (2 مايو 2010)

عزيزي كيف احصل على الوصله وهل البرنامج لو نزلته على لبتوب عادى يشتغل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## BADRALMANA (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك اخ حسام على البرنامج
انا نزلت البرنامج وثبته وشغلته ولكن طلب مني مفتاح التسجيل key في الاخير 
هل يوجد مفتاح للتسجيل عشان يفتح البرنامج ويشتغل كامل
والله يجزيك الجنه


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 مايو 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شاعر الشاعري (13 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## naifoz (18 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك العافية على البرنامج بس يطلب مني مفتاح لتشفيل البرنامج ممكن تقلي وش الحل حاول فية


----------



## السوداني الاسد (21 يونيو 2010)

لك منى كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## hakim1971 (24 يونيو 2010)

لم أتمكن من تحميل البرنامج........المرجو المساعدة
I have this message error :
The uploader has removed this file from the server 
شكراً على كل حال


----------



## المهندس81 (25 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً لك أخي وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## fathi6 (24 فبراير 2011)

*شكراً لك أخي وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## fathi6 (24 فبراير 2011)

*The uploader has removed this file from the server 
*


----------



## morabit (7 سبتمبر 2011)

البرنامج مع اليسربال و على سرفر اخر http://azgarcom.com/ext.php?ref=http://depositfiles.com/files/7po2lmgzd


----------



## mohie (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل يا اخى ارجو اعاده رافعه


----------



## topgearcenter (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم الف شكر على البرنامج بس ابي السيرال فقط


----------



## نوح 1988 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

البرنامج ما يتحمل


----------



## mohie (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى على اعاده رفعه ومجهود رائع


----------



## a7ned7ero (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
*​ 
إلى من يريد الإستفسار عن طريقة عمل أجهزة كشف أعطال السيارات بصفة عامة و الأجهزة التالية بصورة خاصة : 
CARMEN Scan 
G Scan
E-Z 
Tech 2 

و أيضا من يريد معرفة البرامج التي تساعده على إستخدام هذه الأجهزة و تفسير لكل الأكواد التي ستواجهه في إستخدام هذه الأجهزة 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

يمنع وضع اى وسيلة اتصال بالمشاركات​


----------



## Dr.Eng.J R (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مااعرف لماذا لم استطيع تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## ammari hamza (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السيت لا يعمل ارشدونا ....

اريد أن اعرف اين ممكن ان اشتريه في الجزائر 
وكم هو سعره
تقبلوا مني الشكر الجزيل
​


----------



## hamedcoo (16 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لك اخى على اعاده رفعه ومجهود رائع*


----------



## ahmed elhacen (16 فبراير 2012)

thenks housssam


----------

